# Coil Testing



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

I have a 1964 MF35. I am thinking the coil is gone or something on the tractor is causing it to blow. What should the resistance be when testing it? Does anyone know what the spark plug wires should test for resistance?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The repair manual for your tractor will list the resistance values for the coil, but here ia a generalization:









Wires are a different animal, as it depends on the type of wire. sSark plug wires with a fiber glass core covered in latex graphite runs between 10,000 and 12,000 ohms of resistance per foot of wire. Steel core wires will run approximately 500 ohms of resistance per foot of wire. Copper core wire will be much less.


----------

